# La palabra 'que' en Griego



## eno2

Hola, Gia  sas,

Pienso que para mi sería muy  instructivo controlar come se traduce la palabra '*que'* en Griego en muchas sentencias y sentidos. "Que" es una de las palabras españolas más utilizadas y versátiles con sentidos diferentes. Y supongo que en Griego se traduce de muchas maneras diferentes.
Comienzo con un hilo existente en español en este foro griego.



> <"Eres lo mejor *que *me ha pasado en la vida,te quiero negrito.
> Gracias por cada segundo *que *estas a mi lado" >
> ise *oti *kalitero sti zoi mou, se agapo moro mou.
> efxaristo gia tin kathe mera *pou *ise sti zoi mou(in my life)



Ya vemos aquí  las traducciones 'oti' y 'pou'. No sé ya si serán preponderantes en otras traducciones también.

Otra:


> <Bienvenido a Sword and Shield Academy Durante más de 75 años, hemos estado ayudando a adolescentes* que*, debido a desafíos emocionales o sociales, no pueden desarrollarse en el entorno académico clásico. >
> Καλώς ήλθες στην Ακαδημία  'Ξίφος και Ασπίδα Για πάνω από 75 Χρόνιa βοηθάμε εφήβους *οι οποίο εξετίας *συναισθηματικών η κοινωνικών προκλήσεων δεν μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν στο κλασικό ακαδημαϊκό περιβάλλον.


  Súbtítulos de pelicula.
Aqui traducido por/con  *οι οποίο εξετίας =* this because= que


----------



## sotos

οι οποίοι


----------



## eno2

Estos subtítulos están llenas de errores ortográficos y no todas los corrige mi corrector ortográfico
Αυτοί οι υπότιτλοι είναι γεμάτοι ορθογραφικά λάθη και δεν διορθώνονται όλοι από τον ορθογράφο μου.

Es posible* que *la traducción preponderante de 'que' será  'o opoio '
Είναι πιθανό *ότι* η κυρίαρχη μετάφραση του  'que' θα είναι *'ο οποίο '*
Y posiblemente 'afto'.
Και μήπως 'αυτό'
Vamos a ver.
Ας δούμε..


----------



## Perseas

I don't speak Spanish at all, but I can understand some phrases. So I think "που", which in Greek has many different meanings and uses, can be equivalent of "que".
The first example sentence can also be translated with "που":
Eres lo mejor *que *me ha pasado en la vida --> Είσαι το καλύτερο *που* μου συνέβη στη ζωή.
As as relative pronoun "που" can be analysed to "ο οποίος/η οποία/το οποίο" etc.


----------



## eno2

Έχουμε ήδη δει «το οποίο»/ 'oti' /pou,' /'' αυτó '
Θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι (νομίζω )



Perseas said:


> Eres lo mejor *que *me ha pasado en la vida --> Είσαι το καλύτερο *που* μου συνέβη στη ζωή.


That's more straightforward to me with my non-idiomatic basic knowledge.


----------



## Andrious

Το "que" δε σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση "αυτό". Αν χρησιμοποιείται το ερωτηματικό "qué" = τι;, μπορεί να σημαίνει "αυτό που":
π.χ. *No entiendo qué quiere decir = Δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό που θέλει να πει* ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, *δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει*.
Δυο ακόμα χρήσεις του que:
συνδετικό
dice que te vayas = λέει να φύγεις
τελικό
¡No te muevas, que te peine! = Μην κουνιέσαι, για να σε χτενίσω!
Επίσης, στην περίπτωση του "Es posible que...", αντί για "ότι" μπορούμε να βάλουμε και "πως" (Είναι πιθανό πως...)


----------



## eno2

"αυτό" no entonces. Yo pensaba que '"αυτό" era o podía ser el equivalente de 'το οποίο» pero eso fue un error mio, creo ahora.
Pero "πως"  si.
Y en algunos casos el 'que ' desaparece en la conjugación (κλήση ) con  'va'

Me encontré con 'dado que'  traducido como 'δεδομένου ότι
¿De que verbo viene δεδομένος? No tengo idea....
From what verb is δεδομένος deduced? I have no idea...


----------



## Andrious

δεδομένος < μετοχή παθητικού παρακειμένου του δίδωμι (ancient greek verb)
For more about δεδομένος, see here


----------



## eno2

δίδωμι  Thanks. Yes, I had looked at it, saw no verb, but  didn't go into the etymology.  ( I don't have Ancient Greek). I'll check next time.


----------



## διαφορετικός

"ό,τι" es sinónimo de "αυτό που":
Haz lo que quieras.
Κάνε ό,τι θέλεις.


----------



## eno2

lo= ό = αυτό  
que  =τι = που


----------



## διαφορετικός

eno2 said:


> lo= ό = αυτό
> que =τι = που


No es verdad, pero puedes usarlo para memorizar "ό,τι".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Is the following translation by etymos from the other thread correct?
Eres lo mejor *que *me ha pasado en la vida


etymos said:


> Είσαι *ό,τι* καλύτερο μου έχει συμβεί στη ζωή μου


----------



## eno2

Look at this: sometime ago I saw that 
WR gives ó,ti as 'whatever'...


----------



## διαφορετικός

eno2 said:


> WR gives ó,ti as 'whatever'


That's right. But it has more than this one meaning:
1. "οτιδήποτε" - "whatever" (as a relative pronoun)
2. "αυτό που" - "what" (as a relative pronoun), Spanish "lo que"
3. "όποιος, οποιοσδήποτε" (as an adjective) - "whatever" (as an adjective)

ό⸒τι - Βικιλεξικό


----------



## διαφορετικός

Spanish "que" in comparisons:
es *más* alto *que* yo - he is taller than me - είναι *πιο* μεγάλος *από* μένα
es del *mismo* tamaño *que* yo - he is equally tall as me - έχει το *ίδιο* ύψος *με* μένα

By the way (comparison without "que", but with "tan"):
se mueve casi *tan* rapidamente *como* un avión - it moves almost as fast as an airplane - κινείται σχεδόν *το ίδιο* γρήγορα *με* ένα αεροπλάνο


----------



## διαφορετικός

Another relative pronoun for Spanish "que":
*los que* hayan terminado pueden irse - those who have finished can go away - *όποιοι* έχουν τελειώσει μπορούν να φύγουν
*el que* haya terminado puede irse - whoever has finished can go away - *όποιος* έχει τελειώσει μπορεί να φύγει

PS: don't confuse "όποιος" with "ο οποίος"!


----------



## eno2

Ωραία. Καλή δουλειά.
.Δεν είναι εύκολο να  μάθω  για μένα
Muy bien.  Buen trabajo
No es fácil de aprender para mi


----------



## διαφορετικός

Έμαθα (επανέλαβα) και λίγα ελληνικά και λίγα ισπανικά σήμερα.


----------

